# Thinking about my own spraying.



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I have taken over the spray work for my yard. (and everything else) I was doing the PGR applications already but kept my lawn service until I felt ready to take on the rest. Now that I have a boom sprayer, backpack and smaller hand can it only made sense. They did a great job keeping my lawn weed free but I like doing it myself.

My thought here is quantity of product. Most of what I mix needs either one to two gallons of water. I have a spot about 12" x 12" with sedge. I have to mix an entire gallon to treat that section for spot spray. I do walk around looking for other spots but in general the amount I have to mix is way too much for the few areas in the yard that need something right now. Do you guys wait until you have more or go ahead like I have so I don't have a bigger issue later on. This time I used Sedgehammer Plus since it comes in the little packet. Last time I hit a few spots it was Certanity in two gallons of water. I was hitting the neighbors yards too but they already have someone doing it so not much there either. I guess is a good/bad problem to have. The one main advantage of the lawn service was them spot spraying. I still pay less mixing a gallon myself but its not about the money but having to get creative with the product. To use it up after spot spraying I will blanket an area but then I am putting out something I really didn't need to. Just thoughts, so put here in general.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

gsmornot said:


> Most of what I mix needs either one to two gallons of water...


Those Sedgehammer Plus packets are made for mixing up a whole gallon. The packet contains both the AI and a surfactant (different granules), so I would not try to divide it.

But for everything else I would not hesitate to mix up less than a gallon if that is all you need - it just requires a little math. You can divide the label rates to cover a smaller area in the same way you would multiply them to cover a larger area. :thumbup:

I would definitely invest in a gram scale to make life easier.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Ware said:


> gsmornot said:
> 
> 
> > Most of what I mix needs either one to two gallons of water...
> ...


Thanks, yea. I mixed the Sledgehammer in one gallon of water. I needed like a pint but understand that is what gets mixed. I have a gram scale too but didn't know how Certainty would feel about being mixed in a smaller amount since the label asks for 2 gallons of water.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

gsmornot said:


> ...but didn't know how Certainty would feel about being mixed in a smaller amount since the label asks for 2 gallons of water.


The Certainty does not care if you are spraying 500ft2[/sup] or 5,000ft[sup]2[/sup] - as long as the product dose and carrier (water) volume is increased or decreased proportionally.

For example:

To treat 2,000ft[sup]2[/sup] at the 1 oz/acre rate, you would mix 8 small scoops (1.28g) in 4 gallons of water.
To treat 1,000ft[sup]2[/sup] at the 1 oz/acre rate, you would mix 4 small scoops (0.64g) in 2 gallons of water.
To treat 500ft[sup]2[/sup] at the 1 oz/acre rate, you would mix 2 small scoops (0.32g) in 1 gallon of water.
To treat 250ft[sup]2 at the 1 oz/acre rate, you would mix 1 small scoop (0.16g) in 64oz of water.

Make sense?


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Ware said:


> gsmornot said:
> 
> 
> > ...but didn't know how Certainty would feel about being mixed in a smaller amount since the label asks for 2 gallons of water.
> ...


Got it. I read this instruction literally. 
"Hand-held sprayer applications should be made at a rate of 2 gallons of spray solution per 1000 square feet." 
Well, we learn.
At max rate, 0.2g in a half gallon of water. Fantastic.


----------

